# I need to see a Pulse Red GTO in person.



## jason_w_carter (Dec 10, 2004)

I am in the northern part of Alabama, and I'd like to come and look at someone's Pulse Red GTO. I am very seriously considering buying a used 04 Pulse Red GTO from a guy in St. Louis. It would be insane to fly out there to buy the car without seeing the color in person first. I've seen a lot of pictures, but I need to see one in person. I like Torrid Red, but the Pulse Red is darker.

If you live anywhere near Huntsville, Alabama and would let me look at your car, please let me know. I would very much appreciate your help. If you know of where I can see a picture of a Pulse Red sitting next to a Torrid Red, that would be helpful too.

My cell number is 256-874-8112. My email is [email protected].

Thanks.............


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

The pulse red is not as dark as you may think. In fact its quite a bright red in my opinion. There was a picture floating around showing the pulse and torrid red side by side but can't remember where, it was a while ago. I love mine.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Its a great red! The last 700 04s that came off the line were Pulse Red. They have a silver gauge cluster which is a bit light for a background with white numerals. I think this is also going to be close to the new red the add for 06! If the car is is good mechanical condition, go for it! I don't think You will regret it.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Xman said:


> Its a great red! The last 700 04s that came off the line were Pulse Red. They have a silver gauge cluster which is a bit light for a background with white numerals. I think this is also going to be close to the new red the add for 06! If the car is is good mechanical condition, go for it! I don't think You will regret it.


They don't all have silver gauges; mine are grey. I also don't have red stitching on my Anthracite leather. I do believe that all Pulse Red '04s come with Anthracite interiors (dark grey, almost black).
See if these help any.




























I have seen my car next to a Torrid Red one. The color is slightly deeper and maybe a little less orange tint. All told, it can be hard to tell the difference between Pulse red and Torrid Red, if you haven't seen them together.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

diverdan, who did your exhaust and how much if I may ask, Thanks


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

toyotatom said:


> diverdan, who did your exhaust and how much if I may ask, Thanks


The bumper has the PFYC Banshee inserts and the tips are a Cadillac Escalade copy made by DT Sport (I am trying to get more info on the tips for those who are interested but the impending hurricane has delayed that). The exhaust is split from the mufflers back using 2.5" SS pipe. Total cost was approx $500 (you can do it cheaper if you don't use SS).


----------

